# Love it



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

he paper writes. Cairo's governor is also reported as saying that, according to a municipal inspection committee, 6,101 of the city's 14,136 drains are working.




I just love the above good news story, reports 6,000 plus are working.. and not that 8,000 are not.


----------

